# FOB deleted me off facebook!



## anna matronic

I can't blame him really and am surprised it took this long (it's a week since I told him)

But he couldn't even contact me, first to say he wants nothing to do with us and secondly that it would be better if we weren't friends on fb (I understand he wont wanna see pictures of status updates!)

But it is so pathetic that a grown adult can act like this :growlmad:


----------



## lou_w34

If he is going to act like that then let him....
I expect at some point down the line he will try to add you again as he will want to be nosey, and you should take great satisfaction in pressing IGNORE! haha

:hugs:


----------



## anna matronic

I text him! He said that maybe I don't think he is being mature, but at the moment he doesn't want anything to do with me and I don't understand how pissed off he is.

Hmm pissed off because I waited till I felt it was right to tell him or pissed off I didn't get rid of it, which is what he wanted me to do!

I replied I have no problem not being friends of facebook, but would rather we be sensible about it!


----------



## Laura2919

I was talking about this on another post. I was half tempted to remove the twins dad just simply because we point score constantly. But I decided against it and he wont remove me. I love winding him up! and he loves winding me up. I have taken a different approach. I am going to act like a proper grown up and i am not going to retaliate to the groups he joins!


----------



## anna matronic

I am really pissed off!! I didn't even wanna tell him, everyone said I should. I understand why. But I risked a lot, including a lot of mutual friendships we have with people by telling him. People might wonder why we aren't friends anymore and I gave him my word if he decided he didn't want to be involved I would never let on he was the dad.

I have no problem doing this on my own, I am old enough, have a good job and all that but I am not gonna be treated like shit or made to feel guilty in the process :(


----------



## frankyzw

Let him be. Just carry on with your life and preparing for LO.You've got more important things to attend to now.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

My BF deleted me on facebook too, and blocked me on msn and changed his phone number I think too, all the day after he moved out and went back to his parents! Lets face it, our babies dont need men llike them in our lives!


----------



## anna matronic

Nope!! I've just announce my pregnancy on facebook :D

I didn;t cos I was trying to be respectful, but fuck him I can;t keep it a secret forever xxxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congrats on making the announcment xx

Onwards and upwards x


----------



## KaeRit21

First can i just say im glad you told him (i just caught ur other thread huni) as it means that uv at least given him the option to be there and now hes just acting like a twat off his own back

secondly, ignore any of his childish behaviour...believe me i and the other girls understand how hard this is. my FOB still acts like a 15 year old boy. ive taken to calling him the DNA donor because he is NO father and definetly no daddy. its him thats going to have expaalin to ur darling lil babybear in say 16-18 years time about his actions. Hes the one missing out babe, you have a whole new life spread before you and i can tell you from the bottom of my heart its the best days of ur life. My LO was a MASSIVE shock to my system and now i cant remember what was so great about life before him. Hes EVERYTHING and that everything is YOURS huni. let him act like a twat. 

and thirdly. a MASSIVE congratualtions on your baby bump :) i wish you a healthy and happy 9 months :flower:. treasure every kick and squirm coz its the closest you'll ever be to your wee bundle :)

and :rofl: at ur announcing it on FB. good on you!!!

:)


xxxx


----------



## anna matronic

Thank you girls so much! Never imagined I;d be in this position, although I have had such shit luck with men over the years sometimes I think it is a blessing!!

I am glad other people know what I am going through and can offer support, people are gonna judge me, I know that, but I am a grown bloody adult who can;t be bothered with peoples pathetic crap.

So thank you all so much!!

Me and baby are gonna be just fine, it is my life now and I will do everything in my power to give it the very best xxxxxx

(I hate saying it!! 7 wks till I can say he/she!)


----------



## KaeRit21

i called my bump wee squeeshy when preg as i didnt know if i was having a he or she til he arrived :). what about giving "it" a wee name so u dont feel as bad? :)

xxxx


----------



## anna matronic

Well I been calling it baby G when I introduce 'it' to people!!

Hmmm I am going to have to have a think, I don't have a name like bean or pea or pip or anything haha :D


----------



## KaeRit21

my SIL is due in five weeks and her wee baba bump has been named Flumpy :D. 

i didnt like using "it" either lol, wee squeeshy earned his name coz i had his wee squishy bum poking out the top of me bump the full time lol xx


----------



## Laura2919

My SIL just had a little boy called Harry and she used to call her bump boogaloo! lol.


----------



## HoneyBee1508

The more I read your posts the more it sounds like your situation mirrors mine exactly! It's such a help to realise I'm not the only one going through this, it's nice to know I'm not alone.


----------



## tinkabells

Well done on being so mature, and he is acting like a prick, fine fair enough delete on fb so he cnat see things, but his the one who is gonna be missing out!!!

And congrats on your bump, i called my bump pickle from day one, and hollie is still my pickle now, again i dont like calling them "it" xxx


----------



## Sastrugi

Hi anna
I just wanted to say as one single parent to another that if you are anywhere near Brighton this coming saturday, you are most welcome to join other single parents (bring a picnic) in Preston Park, brighton. There is a TAKE PART sports and activities event that day and we get together. let me know if you want to do that?


----------



## anna matronic

Sastrugi said:


> Hi anna
> I just wanted to say as one single parent to another that if you are anywhere near Brighton this coming saturday, you are most welcome to join other single parents (bring a picnic) in Preston Park, brighton. There is a TAKE PART sports and activities event that day and we get together. let me know if you want to do that?

Oh I just saw this :growlmad::dohh:

Thank you for the for the kind invite that is really nice :) I am quite a way from Brighton, although not a million miles, so would deffo be interested in meeting up another time you girlies get together :)

Well no update from me. No contact for 7 weeks now, except for this fb rubbish. I can;t believe how calm I am about it all. I am even getting to the point where I don't want him to get in contact and if he does I feel like telling him to do one. Awful I know!

Hope everyone is good :hugs:


----------



## whoops

anna matronic said:


> Well no update from me. No contact for 7 weeks now, except for this fb rubbish. I can;t believe how calm I am about it all. I am even getting to the point where I don't want him to get in contact and if he does I feel like telling him to do one. Awful I know!
> 
> Hope everyone is good :hugs:

Can understand perfectly! The father of mine went one step further and deleted his whole Facebook profile. :rolleyes:

I've been reasonably calm about him up until now, and can even understand why he's reacted like he has, but as it goes on, I'm losing more and more respect for him. If it was up to me, I'd be happy not to see him again - the only reason I'm hoping he'll change his mind now is for the little one's sake.


----------



## ProzacQueen

hmm you guys will prob all think bad of me now but i actually deleted HIM from my FB :blush:

firstly i want to be able to get on with my life without having to justify myself to him. dont get any point scoring and also takes away any desire to 'spy' on what he is doing etc

im glad i did now, as he moved in with the other woman he left me for, his family have all accepted her and are friends with her (even though im pregnant with our 2nd child...thanks for the support:growlmad:)

im glad i dont have 'them' being rubbed in my face tbh its bad enough my 2yr old DD has to go and stay with them and they play happy families while im sat at home pregnant on my own :shrug:

all im saying is ....sometimes a complete break is better all round :hugs:


----------



## jenmc226

My son's father deleted me on facebook. I was annoyed. I don't use facebook much and I wasn't interacting with him at all. But he was an avid facebook user and constantly updating his status and what not. I was using facebook to spy on him and learn about his new jobs (he was in and out of jobs) and then call the CSA to update his info (since he certainly wasn't going to). And then I'd start getting money out of his paychecks. He wasn't telling me about his new jobs so I'm sure it only took so long before he figured out where I was getting the info and unfriended me. Darn. Luckily he still has my brother as his friend and my brother knows to let me know if anything incriminating is posted or if anything regarding jobs or money is posted. Haha.


----------

